# Fans Petition to have character named after Christina Grimmie in new Zelda game



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2016)

*looks at title*
Who?
*reads on*
"former The Voice contestant"

Haha, classic. Though there is probably something to be said about people caring about reality TV show contestants.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 23, 2016)

The fans should go get bent, who the hell was Christina Grimme, what has she achieved beyond being a fan and why should we commemorate her in any way? God, I hate these worthless petitions.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 23, 2016)

change.org...yep it's totally going to work!


----------



## XDel (Jun 23, 2016)

Everyone's life matters, so why is she exulted above them all, and why are "fans" suddenly collecting like a hive mind and petitioning Nintendo?

She was yet another mass manufactured, young pop singer, and she proudly proclaims that she is gay and not ashamed.

I believe I am seeing a pattern here.

If only the youth of our yesterday cared so much about the Native's lot in life. Too late for that though.
If only the youth of today were less trivial. It's a shame our ancestors have this crap to show for all that those practical folk tried to accomplish.


----------



## Prans (Jun 23, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> The fans should go get bent, who the hell was Christina Grimme, what has she achieved beyond being a fan and why should we commemorate her in any way? God, I hate these worthless petitions.


She's the singer who was recently murdered after a concert a couple of days ago.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 23, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> The fans should go get bent, who the hell was Christina Grimme, what has she achieved beyond being a fan and why should we commemorate her in any way? God, I hate these worthless petitions.


Let's go kill ourselves and get people to petition to put us in games ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ /s

Seriously, if people want a certain someone to be in a game, then they can make their own game.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Prans said:


> She's the singer who was recently murdered after a concert a couple of days ago.


Is that a valid reason to put someone's name in a game? No.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

What about Robin Williams? He named his daughter Zelda so if anything, Nintendo should feature him in one of the games either with a memorable quote, statue or what have you. Christina Grimmie wasn't that popular (I think) until some bastard murdered her and by that logic every time a fan dies then Nintendo should include them in a new Zelda game? Oh, come on.

I know I'm being a little cold here but she shouldn't have her own character based on "she was a huge Zelda fan" a lot of people are.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 23, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> *looks at title*
> Who?
> *reads on*
> "former The Voice contestant"
> ...


uhm she became famous on youtube for her songs covers, some of which are zalda related.
Reggie said at the begining of the E3 treehouse livestream that she was supposed to be a guest on the stage. Am I the only one who caught that part?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Let's go kill ourselves and get people to petition to put us in games ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ /s
> 
> Seriously, if people want a certain someone to be in a game, then they can make their own game.
> 
> ...


Exactly! This is just another nonsense petition.


----------



## CHICAGO-lollie (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't recall complaints when Gearbox immortalized a late fan as a rare charitable NPC in Borderlands 2. It's a nice gesture, what's with the attitude here?


----------



## k3rizz3k (Jun 23, 2016)

CHICAGO-lollie said:


> I don't recall complaints when Gearbox immortalized a late fan as a rare charitable NPC in Borderlands 2. It's a nice gesture, what's with the attitude here?


Lately a lot of people on these forums have been salty.  That's all it is.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 23, 2016)

Prans said:


> “we are aware of the outpouring of support for her, as well as the petition, but we won’t be making any creative or content decisions in this time of mourning.”





CHICAGO-lollie said:


> I don't recall complaints when Gearbox immortalized a late fan as a rare charitable NPC in Borderlands 2. It's a nice gesture, what's with the attitude here?


Nintendo sounds hesitant, that's why. You can't force a dev to do something they don't want to do.

Besides, what Gearbox did should be the exception and not the norm.

Probably thousands of Nintendo fans die every month, you don't see thousands of petitions saying, "Please put [name] into the new Zelda game because he really loved the series!".
No. Why do these "celebrities" get a special ticket, an exception? They shouldn't.

Also, read this:


Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What about Robin Williams? He named his daughter Zelda so if anything, Nintendo should feature him in one of the games either with a memorable quote, statue or what have you. Christina Grimmie wasn't that popular (I think) until some bastard murdered her and by that logic every time a fan dies then Nintendo should include them in a new Zelda game? Oh, come on.
> 
> I know I'm being a little cold here but she shouldn't have her own character based on "she was a huge Zelda fan" a lot of people are.


----------



## XDel (Jun 23, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Let's go kill ourselves and get people to petition to put us in games ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ /s
> 
> Seriously, if people want a certain someone to be in a game, then they can make their own game.
> 
> [



Exactly!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

CHICAGO-lollie said:


> I don't recall complaints when Gearbox immortalized a late fan as a rare charitable NPC in Borderlands 2. It's a nice gesture, what's with the attitude here?


If Nintendo were to do this, then they would have to do for everyone. Robin Williams would actually have been a great addition to a Zelda game as many know him, in and out of the Zelda community plus he worked with promotional Nintendo content and while at that, he named his daughter Zelda so clearly if anyone were to be included in a Zelda game that'd be RW.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2016)

Oh change.org. Never change.

No offence, I don't imply this is a stupid idea or anything, but if all companies do this, that would be really weird.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2016)

CHICAGO-lollie said:


> I don't recall complaints when Gearbox immortalized a late fan as a rare charitable NPC in Borderlands 2. It's a nice gesture, what's with the attitude here?


I would have no problems if the dev of a game named a character after their newsagent's dead goldfish that they won at a fairground. Petitions started outside a work to have basically a rando that happened to also be a fan added to a work seems so utterly pointless and laughable from where I sit. The hold a contest and get your name in thing from the SNES game seems a more valid thing to do.
Equally I would have no problems with Nintendo ultimately doing it, I would just hope the motives are pure cynically driven marketing.


> uhm she became famous on youtube for her songs covers


Had to quote that out of context.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 23, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Nintendo sounds hesitant, that's why. You can't force a dev to do something they don't want to do.
> 
> Besides, what Gearbox did should be the exception and not the norm.
> 
> ...


the difference is that thousands of Nintendo fans don't contribute anything to anybody.
She made song covers and good ones at that, she probably inspired lots of people, had fans and even nintendo found it important to invite her to E3.
Also she was murdered and didn't suicide like Robin. I mean sure Robin deserved it more but making a memorial because of suicide is just weird.


----------



## CHICAGO-lollie (Jun 23, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Nintendo sounds hesitant, that's why. You can't force a dev to do something they don't want to do.


All it comes down to here, is grieving fans of an artist who are looking for some way to place a positive note on the memory of a growing artist whose life was cut short. No, Nintendo doesn't have to do anything more than they've already done, and fans will likely be signing that petition in vain. But that's no reason to look down on people who just want _something_ nice to come out of all this. Show a little empathy, y'all.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 23, 2016)

They wouldn't do it for Robin Williams. What makes them think that we random singer most people haven't even heard of will get put in the game


----------



## cearp (Jun 23, 2016)

all the japanese players would be like... what? lol


----------



## Silverthorn (Jun 23, 2016)

Is it okay to pay homage to someone in a video game ?
Of course it is.
There are plenty of belated fans, game creators and such that have had their names incorporated some way or another into a video game.

But the reason all of those are widely accepted is because they were mostly VOLUNTARILY made by the game developers.
It's ultimately the creator of the game who has to decide if he wants to put the name of someone into his creation, and should not be forced upon him.
This is not a community-made game where everyone can vote to put in whatever pleases them.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 23, 2016)

cearp said:


> all the japanese players would be like... what? lol


Zelda isn't superhot in japan so who cares.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 23, 2016)

CHICAGO-lollie said:


> All it comes down to here, is grieving fans of an artist who are looking for some way to place a positive note on the memory of a growing artist whose life was cut short. No, Nintendo doesn't have to do anything more than they've already done, and fans will likely be signing that petition in vain. But that's no reason to look down on people who just want _something_ nice to come out of all this. Show a little empathy, y'all.





XrosBlader821 said:


> the difference is that thousands of Nintendo fans don't contribute anything to anybody.
> She made song covers and good ones at that, she probably inspired lots of people, had fans and even nintendo found it important to invite her to E3.
> Also she was murdered and didn't suicide like Robin. I mean sure Robin deserved it more but making a memorial because of suicide is just weird.





Supster131 said:


> Why do these "celebrities" get a special ticket, an exception? They shouldn't.



Edit: we're people too you know. We give Nintendo and other devs our money. We should all be treated equally.


----------



## cearp (Jun 23, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Zelda isn't superhot in japan so who cares.


lol they care.
and i care, i don't want this to set too much of a precedent, dead people's names popping up in games is just a bit cringy



what happens if some npc in game is called christina already, maybe they should rename them so we don't get the wrong impression that it's a tribute


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2016)

CHICAGO-lollie said:


> All it comes down to here, is grieving fans of an artist who are looking for some way to place a positive note on the memory of a growing artist whose life was cut short. No, Nintendo doesn't have to do anything more than they've already done, and fans will likely be signing that petition in vain. But that's no reason to look down on people who just want _something_ nice to come out of all this. Show a little empathy, y'all.


Reading that the following popped into my head


Though I would rather see a NPC name picked for this than by the random name generator if it means we dodge seeing the some hasty law created and dubbed the Christina Grimmie act.

As for empathy afraid I have been on the internet/around too long for it to apply to some rando.


----------



## Prans (Jun 23, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> Is that a valid reason to put someone's name in a game? No.


Never said it's a valid reason. I was simply answering the previous comments and in case other people didn't know about it now they do.

_____________________​


Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What about Robin Williams? He named his daughter Zelda so if anything, Nintendo should feature him in one of the games either with a memorable quote, statue or what have you. Christina Grimmie wasn't that popular (I think) until some bastard murdered her and by that logic every time a fan dies then Nintendo should include them in a new Zelda game? Oh, come on.
> 
> I know I'm being a little cold here but she shouldn't have her own character based on "she was a huge Zelda fan" a lot of people are.



There was a petition for having Robin Williams featured in the next Zelda game as I alluded to at the end of the news piece. Nintendo responded in the following way:



> We appreciate the outpouring of support from the gaming community, and hear the request of fans to honor him in a future game. We will not be discussing what might be possible for future games during this difficult time, but we will hold our memories of Robin close.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2016)

Last time someone was "featured" in a Zelda game was Chris Houlihan in a link to the past. The room was a fail safe room to prevent crashes and not easily to access.
I don't think this person should be in the game.Why does she deserve more than anyone else? Like anyone would know who that was anyway.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 23, 2016)

yeah but he actually won the comp to get in there not a change.org petition


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> yeah but he actually won the comp to get in there not a change.org petition


What kind of a room is that, though? Just filled with rupees and no bed or TV with a SNES?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> yeah but he actually won the comp to get in there not a change.org petition



Yep lucky guy, although if i won a competiton that said my name would appear in the next Zelda game and it ended up in that room that hardly anyone knows about I'd feel pretty annoyed.


Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What kind of a room is that, though? Just filled with rupees and no bed or TV with a SNES?







Rupees and a telepathy tile that contains the message. Door leads to outside Link's house.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 23, 2016)

Remember this?

https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-o...new-legend-of-zelda-game-after-robin-williams

Yeah, me neither.
Don't expect anything to come out of it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Remember this?


Don't forget this one.
https://www.change.org/p/gamers-pet...black-female-in-the-upcoming-zelda-wii-u-game
I don't know who were 509 people to actually sign this petition but this was probably the stupidest petition I've ever seen.
Maybe some people signed it as a joke.


----------



## Viri (Jun 23, 2016)

I'd rather have another Iwata NPC.


----------



## Blue Lamb (Jun 23, 2016)

She started out as a YouTuber whose channel was Zeldalove64. She only reached mainstream popularity after the Voice thing I think. Why is everyone bashing Zelda fans who also like Christina Grimmie? You guys got way heated over naming a character after a fellow fan.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 23, 2016)

WiiU said:


> Yep lucky guy, although if i won a competiton that said my name would appear in the next Zelda game and it ended up in that room that hardly anyone knows about I'd feel pretty annoyed.
> 
> SNIP
> Rupees and a telepathy tile that contains the message. Door leads to outside Link's house.



with a name like that no wonder it was well hidden


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 23, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> *looks at title*
> Haha, classic. Though there is probably something to be said about people caring about reality TV show contestants.


you realize she was murdered last week right? if you do that's about the most tactless post i've ever read on the internet.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 23, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> you realize she was murdered last week right? if you do that's about the most tactless post i've ever read on the internet.


Once again, why do "celebrities" get the exception? If one of my family members died, would you give a shit? Probably not. They wouldn't report it on the news nor would I be asking devs left and right to add them in a game.

"My cousin loved Pokemon, so can you add her to Pokemon Sun/Moon?"

Why do people feel so sensitive over stuff that doesn't affect them? Her death will not affect you, you most likely never even knew her before she was murdered.

(I know, I probably sound cold, but it's reality.)


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 23, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Once again, why do "celebrities" get the exception? If one of my family members died, would you give a shit? Probably not. They wouldn't report it on the news nor would I be asking devs left and right to add them in a game.
> 
> "My cousin loved Pokemon, so can you add her to Pokemon Sun/Moon?"
> 
> ...


i never even heard of her til a week ago, and i don't particularly care now either. but you don't have to give a shit, but you shouldn't act disrespectful either. if you don't care then just ignore everything about it.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 23, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> i never even heard of her til a week ago, and i don't particularly care now either. but you don't have to give a shit, but you shouldn't act disrespectful either. if you don't care then just ignore everything about it.


And that's fine. It sucks that she was murdered and my condolences go to her family...

But my point is she doesn't need to be in the Zelda game.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 23, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> But my point is she doesn't need to be in the Zelda game.


the thing about nice gestures is that you don't need to do them but you do them anyway.


----------



## dimmidice (Jun 23, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> And that's fine. It sucks that she was murdered and my condolences go to her family...
> 
> But my point is she doesn't need to be in the Zelda game.


sure, but that's not what i was replying to. i was replying to "Haha, classic. Though there is probably something to be said about people caring about reality TV show contestants."


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 23, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> the thing about nice gestures is that you don't need to do them but you do them anyway.


Then let's do a petition to add every dead Zelda fan to the game, for a good gesture, ya know?


----------



## Viri (Jun 23, 2016)

Well, I thought to my self about why Nintendo didn't add a Robin Williams' NPC to a Zelda game, it would be more publicity? But then I realized, maybe Nintendo didn't want to take advantage and try and profit off a tragedy.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 23, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Then let's do a petition to add every dead Zelda fan to the game, for a good gesture, ya know?


The difference is nobody cares about every zelda fan except the few family member etc.
Lots of people care about her death, same way as lots of people cared about Robin.
Even though you want equal treatment, and it's a noble thing to do, you simply can't reach it.
And it's a dumb thing to ask too. If there is like 1 npc per game that's a dead zelda fan celebrity it's fine. If the whole game is full of dead people the oh so collorful Zelda game is suddenly not so collorful. Not only that but with thousands of NPC's the gesture will loose it's meaning.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 23, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> The difference is nobody cares about every zelda fan except the few family member etc.
> Lots of people care about her death, same way as lots of people cared about Robin.
> Even though you want equal treatment, and it's a noble thing to do, you simply can't reach it.
> And it's a dumb thing to ask too. If there is like 1 npc per game that's a dead zelda fan celebrity it's fine. If the whole game is full of dead people the oh so collorful Zelda game is suddenly not so collorful. Not only that but with thousands of NPC's the gesture will loose it's meaning.


My point still stands. Gearbox added a normal fan to Borderlands 2. He wasn't anything special.

Did you personally know Christina? Why do you care so much to have her added to a game?


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 23, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> My point still stands. Gearbox added a normal fan to Borderlands 2. He wasn't anything special.
> 
> Did you personally know Christina? Why do you care so much to have her added to a game?


I don't. The only reason her death hit me was because she was the same age as me. Makes me glad I'm still alive. I just find the toxicity in this thread disgusting. Imagine whats going through the head of her brother, who was there when she was shot, while reading this thread. There is no good reason against this except what @Viri said.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 23, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I don't. The only reason her death hit me was because she was the same age as me. Makes me glad I'm still alive. I just find the toxicity in this thread disgusting. Imagine whats going through the head of her brother, who was there when she was shot, while reading this thread. There is no good reason against this except what @Viri said.


"Toxicity", it's called reality.

Speaking of which: https://www.change.org/p/a-zelda-fan-let-s-add-every-dead-zelda-fan-to-the-new-zelda-game
¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Anyways, I'm stopping it here. You simply just won't get it.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

WiiU said:


> Yep lucky guy, although if i won a competiton that said my name would appear in the next Zelda game and it ended up in that room that hardly anyone knows about I'd feel pretty annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was more of a joke because for a "Top Secret Room" it sure ain't too fancy.



WiiU said:


> Don't forget this one.
> https://www.change.org/p/gamers-pet...black-female-in-the-upcoming-zelda-wii-u-game
> I don't know who were 509 people to actually sign this petition but this was probably the stupidest petition I've ever seen.
> Maybe some people signed it as a joke.



I.. What.. Never mind.


----------



## Alan Treecko (Jun 23, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> "Toxicity", it's called reality.
> 
> Speaking of which: https://www.change.org/p/a-zelda-fan-let-s-add-every-dead-zelda-fan-to-the-new-zelda-game
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> ...


lets add christine chubbuck and famous ppl cause of their death into it because their dead and we should famous them!


----------



## dude22072 (Jun 23, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> i never even heard of her til a week ago, and i don't particularly care now either. but you don't have to give a shit, but you shouldn't act disrespectful either. if you don't care then just ignore everything about it.


Yes, just ignore something and it'll go away, instead of vocalising your concerns about the repercussions this could have for the future.
Just imagine one day, "_Christina got put into a zelda game when she died! Why can't you put [recently deceased celebrity fan] in a zelda game too?!_"
Nintendo is clearly thinking about the future, with both Christina and Robbin. You put one homage in a game, suddenly everyone will want homages to everyone. Once the "Can we make it happen?" barrier is broken people will use it against Nintendo in the future.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 23, 2016)

I actually hope that this goes through, it would be a nice tribute to her

*reads comments* *sigh* Oh boy, time to clear the air on everything...

*Who is Christina Grimmie?* She is a former contestant on "The Voice," who, until recently, has had a very successful musical carrier
*So why is there suddenly all this buzz about wanting her in a game? *Yeah... Unless you live under a rock you've heard about all the shit that's going on in Orlando, Florida. However, this was not related to the night club, Christina was actually shot in cold blood a few days before that _while she was performing on stage_
*Lol so I should just kill myself so I can get in a Zelda game right lelelelelelelelelel **facepalm to the max* No. First of all, stop being insensitive pricks. Second of all, theres a very good reason that fans want her specifically in a _Zelda_ game. She was a self proclaimed avid fan of the series, and in fact her YouTube channel was called "Zeldaxlove64." Fans want an NPC in Breath of the Wild referencing her because it would act as a final resting tribute to an atrocity that absolutely should not have happened.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 23, 2016)

Didn't they try to do the same thing with Robin Williams? Why does every person dying warrant their name in a video game?


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 23, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> *Lol so I should just kill myself so I can get in a Zelda game right lelelelelelelelelel **facepalm to the max* No. First of all, stop being insensitive pricks. Second of all, theres a very good reason that fans want her specifically in a _Zelda_ game. She was a self proclaimed avid fan of the series, and in fact her YouTube channel was called "Zeldaxlove64." Fans want an NPC in Breath of the Wild referencing her because it would act as a final resting tribute to an atrocity that absolutely should not have happened.


Robin Williams named his daughter Zelda because he enjoyed the series, yet he's not in any Zelda game. People wanted Nintendo to add him into a Zelda game, yet it never happened. What makes this case different?

Explained well here:


dude22072 said:


> Nintendo is clearly thinking about the future, with both Christina and Robbin. You put one homage in a game, suddenly everyone will want homages to everyone. Once the "Can we make it happen?" barrier is broken people will use it against Nintendo in the future.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 23, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Didn't they try to do the same thing with Robin Williams? Why does every person dying warrant their name in a video game?





Supster131 said:


> Robin Williams named his daughter Zelda because he enjoyed the series, yet he's not in any Zelda game. People wanted Nintendo to add him into a Zelda game, yet it never happened. What makes this case different?


Except... He got it, albiet in World of Warcraft...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> you realize she was murdered last week right? if you do that's about the most tactless post i've ever read on the internet.


Then you must not internet much. 

I read some of the later posts but quoting lots is tedious and I already spent time formatting things this afternoon so spirit if not the words
There was an example from borderlands cited, I might argue that was different if the person in question was a staple on the forums or something. Rando that is not a complete rando (wow I am starting to hate that phrase and I only started using it this thread) by virtue of TV sing a thon also happened to be fan of Zelda (not statistically impossible -- it is a long running popular game franchise in the areas and time I guess this person grew up in) just didn't seem like it was worth the effort.
Or would you argue there is such a thing as "too soon"? Would a drug overdose have changed how this plays out? Car crash? Similarly to too soon would it get as much traction if it happened 2 months from now?

On the other hand if 60K people (min? I don't know what bots are like) would consider it then maybe I am just out of touch. Others have argued "why celebrity" and that is a line of logic, however I won't go for that as I am all for meritocracy -- it is entirely possible that the person in question would have merited inclusion, on the basis of what I saw there (singathon contestant) it seemed like a go nowhere/pointless affair.

With regards to "ignore it" then I am afraid I felt moved to have made the efforts I made thus far.

For the first post specifically then granted it would not have called it tactful but I can't get to tactless and certainly not disrespectful. Equally I would satisfy the new york times rule for myself (there is a line of logic that runs "would you have what you just posted put on the front page of the NYT? If not then consider not posting").


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 23, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Except... He got it, albiet in World of Warcraft...


We're talking about Nintendo though, which a lot of people wanted him in a Zelda game. Did Nintendo deliver? Nope.

Blizzard chose (out of their own free will) to add Robin into WoW.


----------



## Sliter (Jun 23, 2016)

hy fans wnat that? I eman this is just, just because she was famous in a way?
I'm here, big fan of Zelda series, amateus  graphic artist that would love to work on these games, not famous or known for something and I'm not getting a character named after me, even loving much the game series, carrying an hylian shield pendant everyday everywhere, but she is famous and like the series, so she deserve that more tham me?
We homage what we love in some way (fan games, hacks, translation, animation, art,naming stuff after that, etecetera), because WE love it, not get honored just for loving that and all "I'm famous so I mustget honored by the game I like" ¬¬
really, wtf lol

other thing, this have to come from the grames producers, not by fan demand :/ you homenage she the way you want if you was her fan, not order someone to do it in a famous franchise


----------



## dude22072 (Jun 23, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Except... He got it, albiet in World of Warcraft...


Remember the time Mr. T was in WoW? It's not uncommon for Blizzard to include celebrities in their stuff.


----------



## 7iven8Nine (Jun 23, 2016)

This is Dumb.


----------



## Veho (Jun 23, 2016)

I really don't get all this hate. As far as (gaming) petitions go, this is pretty benign. And we all know nothing will come of this, since Nintendo never ever listens to fans.


----------



## Steena (Jun 23, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> The difference is nobody cares about every zelda fan except the few family member etc.
> Lots of people care about her death, same way as lots of people cared about Robin.
> Even though you want equal treatment, and it's a noble thing to do, you simply can't reach it.
> And it's a dumb thing to ask too. If there is like 1 npc per game that's a dead zelda fan celebrity it's fine. If the whole game is full of dead people the oh so collorful Zelda game is suddenly not so collorful. Not only that but with thousands of NPC's the gesture will loose it's meaning.


Dude, this is double standards and you're contradicting yourself as well. You said fuck everyone else because one person was on TV and did songs, things not everyone gives a shit about in the first place.
If many NPCs break the immersion one will too, even more so one that many people will know that it's a real life insert. It's actually much better, for the sake of the game/universe coherence to include anonymous fans/peers/relatives, because it will never break the immersion except for a dozen of possible buyers who will 100% know the referenced one personally and will obviously be grateful for it.

Your point is essentially "well, I guess it's not TOO damaging to the game cause it's just one case, so let's do it".
No thanks. I personally want my videogames to be as impartial, detatched from reality, genuine, and immersive as physically possible. I wouldn't even put my dead father as an NPC if I were given the choice. It's a ridiculous idea to some people, therefore it's normal they will react negatively.
It's someone else's creative work, people suggesting or even pressuring to put easter eggs/mentions/memorials they themselves want is fucking ridiculous, and ironic. And then getting upset when they refuse. Speaking about lack of respect and toxicity...


----------



## IAmLeggings (Jun 23, 2016)

Why does change.org even still exist lmao.


----------



## CathyRina (Jun 23, 2016)

Steena said:


> No thanks. I personally want my videogames to be as impartial, detatched from reality, genuine, and immersive as physically possible.


I dunno man. Maybe it's just a personal issue thing for a lot of people but it didn't necessarily break my immersion when a Leeroy Jenkins NPC invaded me in dark souls and helped in the boss fight before that level.
Dude's not even dead, he's just an internet meme. When I told my girlfriend about this she was like "oh my god, that's too freaking cool, we can not skip this".
In Skyrim, the go to place for immersion, there is that one house with cheese lying around in the shape of pacman and pebbles that resemble the yellow balls that he eats. I don't remember people bitching about that breaking immersion. In fact there are immersion breaking mods and there are enough people who like them.

I mean yeah having a character literally be named after her, or anybody, would be a little dumb but that's the thing about games. They're creative products and you can pay homage in very creative ways. 
Like, would it hurt if Zelda had a dad NPC character whose name was an anagram for Williams? Most people wouldn't even notice it. Or having a tavern somewhere in Hyrule where there is a Singing NPC who can't shut up about how much she adores the princess of Hyrule?
Again subtle and unless you search for it you won't notice it. And most importantly not immersion breaking at all.

I agree that forcing the dev team to do something they don't want is bad and I won't be mad at Nintendo for not doing this but being so butthurt about people wanting to have nice things is ridiculous.


----------



## XDel (Jun 23, 2016)

From what I read, this is a touch of what the recently proposed "Democratic Socialism" would be like, except in that scenario, Nintendo would be forced to do what ever "the people" say.


CHICAGO-lollie said:


> All it comes down to here, is grieving fans of an artist who are looking for some way to place a positive note on the memory of a growing artist whose life was cut short. No, Nintendo doesn't have to do anything more than they've already done, and fans will likely be signing that petition in vain. But that's no reason to look down on people who just want _something_ nice to come out of all this. Show a little empathy, y'all.




Actually, no, this is all part of this "gamer gate" (spelling?) crap that I keep hearing about. Something along the lines of leftist feminists, trans, and gays putting pressure on Nintendo, claiming that their games represent the repressive patriarchy are also offensive to women, transvestites, and gays because they only portray love interests as being between a male and a female, and once more, females as females and males as males, and so on. You know, the priorities, the sort of stuff that feeds the hungry, shelters the homeless, clothes the cold, and brings hope and wisdom where there is none.

What they fail to take note of is that Nintendo created their video game franchise before the internet, when extreme left ideologies,mostly neo-Marxist in nature, were not the norm as they are now a days. In fact if you wanted to find a homosexual, trans, or radical feminist, you'd have to travel to California in those days, or maybe Canada or Europe, but in America, the gay community was very minimal, and the further back you go, the less traces of it you will find, and the irony is also that the further back you go, the more tolerance you will see for it amongst the upper class and educated, which conflicts with the narrative that gays have always been harshly repressed, as if their bodies were ever piling up in the streets over here; rather there are just incidents, people kill people because they are mad, it happens, they are not the Cherokee nation. 

Likewise, homosexuals were rare, and transvestites were even more rare. And most people outside of the cities had ever heard of or ran into a radical feminist. There just wasn't any desire for it in those days, not like the socially engineered epidemic we have today with pseudo scientific claims, unconfirmed test that the media is too quick to announced as confirmed, and shitloads of wasted time, energy, and money from the economic pool, I'm sure, due to all these non-profit organizations throwing elaborate parties in the name of "spreading awareness". 

So to make a long story short, this is just another means to draw attention to the subject, generate hype amongst those currently harbouring low intelligence and discernment, thus creating a media hype so sensational, and being discussed in social media (forums included) so as to create an environment where Nintendo would essentially be peer pressured and bullied into responding in some way somewhere down the road and confused young marxist children everywhere will not rejoice, but find other places and people to bully, taunt, and pester.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> reason that fans want her


Moreso, her fans not just any fan out there. It's a shame that she was shot dead by a psycho but her death doesn't nor should warrant her a place in the new Zelda game because she died or else Nintendo would be forced to do this for everyone else who'd also die whilst being a Zelda fan.


----------



## Viri (Jun 23, 2016)

XDel said:


> From what I read, this is a touch of what the recently proposed "Democratic Socialism" would be like, except in that scenario, Nintendo would be forced to do what ever "the people" say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XDel (Jun 23, 2016)

Viri said:


>





Holy crap, I remember that!!! Man it's been a while!


----------



## zoogie (Jun 23, 2016)

The proper thing to do is what movies do: a mention in the credits.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 23, 2016)

Veho said:


> I really don't get all this hate. As far as (gaming) petitions go, this is pretty benign. And we all know nothing will come of this, since Nintendo never ever listens to fans.


I have no hate, I just think it is very silly.



XDel said:


> Stuff



Wow, count me out of that one and see above -- I truly just think it is very silly.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 23, 2016)

XDel said:


> From what I read, this is a touch of what the recently proposed "Democratic Socialism" would be like, except in that scenario, Nintendo would be forced to do what ever "the people" say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate feminists more than anyone but I'm genuinely confused about what that has to do with this. Don't they just want a small homage to a singer who was murdered?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 23, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> the difference is that thousands of Nintendo fans don't contribute anything to anybody.
> She made song covers and good ones at that, she probably inspired lots of people, had fans and even nintendo found it important to invite her to E3.
> Also she was murdered and didn't suicide like Robin. I mean sure Robin deserved it more but making a memorial because of suicide is just weird.


So what if she made song covers? Tons of people do that. The reason for death has nothing to do with why anyone should have their name put into a Zelda game.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jun 23, 2016)

Imagine every dead fan on his favorite game.
Every game would be like a OUIJA Board.


----------



## Steena (Jun 23, 2016)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Like, would it hurt if Zelda had a dad NPC character whose name was an anagram for Williams? Most people wouldn't even notice it. Or having a tavern somewhere in Hyrule where there is a Singing NPC who can't shut up about how much she adores the princess of Hyrule?
> .


Assuming that the references are very subtle and individually potentially generic (like in your example, what fantasy universe does NOT have bards singing about princesses?), and when pieced together they may potentially lead to a referenced person (profession of the character, anagrams, piece of clothing, etc), I agree it wouldn't be that bad.

But on principle, something should be designed due to a core idea/concept behind it, you should not be fixated on a change for the sake of changing it and then coming up LATER with how you could justify its existance. That inherently makes for a lower quality end result in most cases, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 23, 2016)

Even though it's sad how she was killed at such a young age and that it's nice for her fans to get a petition to have her name be one of the character in the upcoming new Zelda game, but the thing the fans should know is that Nintendo isn't obligated to do so just cause a bunch of fans wanted it.  It is Nintendo's game, and she was a big fan... just like everyone else.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 23, 2016)

May I ask why named a character after her ?


----------



## zoogie (Jun 23, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Imagine every dead fan on his favorite game.
> Every game would be like a OUIJA Board.


I could imagine Dampe's graveyard becoming quite a big place if Zelda fans got all the RIP tributes they wanted. 



Spoiler



someone romhack this into zelda OOT pls XD


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 23, 2016)

azoreseuropa said:


> May I ask why named a character after her ?


Because the petition and her fans demand! Why do you always question everything, privileged white male?!


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Jun 23, 2016)

No disrespect to this individual but how is she specifically so special among the million other LoZ fans out there.

My grandfather died last year and he played the original NES game, can we petition for him next to get recognized by Nintendo? After all he served in WWII so fuck everyone else.


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 23, 2016)

Hay gois, I wanna be in tha nxt zooda gam so plz soin my penzion http://tiny.cc/tgugcy


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 23, 2016)

KingBlank said:


> Hay gois, I wanna be in tha nxt zooda gam so plz soin my penzion http://tiny.cc/tgugcy


Signed!
Can't wait to see "KingBlank" in Breath of The Wind!


----------



## gameboy (Jun 23, 2016)

It wouldnt even be the same game... It be called the legend on grimmie. And the ending would be a sad one, she'd get shot at the end and theres no way of saving her...

(just saying..... no offense to her fans)


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 24, 2016)

Why are people politicising this?

"Look at the youth of today"/"Starting petitions about anything"/"Not focusing on real issues"

What in God's name are you talking about? Why is anyone taking this personally? It would be a nice gesture if it worked out that hurts literally no one. I'm also not upset that it didn't happen. It doesn't really matter

Edit: Also petitions have no requirement to be of a certain global/political magnitude. Could be anything as long as enough people want it and can express that in unison.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> Why are people politicising this?
> 
> "Look at the youth of today"/"Starting petitions about anything"/"Not focusing on real issues"
> 
> ...


It has been stated why this is a bad idea countless times before already. Basically, you let one in, the rest want in too.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 24, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> No disrespect to this individual but how is she specifically so special among the million other LoZ fans out there.
> 
> My grandfather died last year and he played the original NES game, can we petition for him next to get recognized by Nintendo? After all he served in WWII so fuck everyone else.



No disrespect too but yeah, precisely!


----------



## reiyu (Jun 24, 2016)

nintendo is a japanese company. do you really think nintendo ever gave two fucks about anything, let alone a person who died?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 24, 2016)

reiyu said:


> nintendo is a japanese company. do you really think nintendo ever gave two fucks about anything, let alone a person who died?


Well, granted that Reggie acknowledged what happened in his E3 opener, it shows that NoA is at least aware of what happened


----------



## haxan (Jun 24, 2016)

reads title *cries*



but what the hell, she's not just "the voice" contestant, that is nothing compared to everything else she has done.


----------



## reiyu (Jun 24, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Well, granted that Reggie acknowledged what happened in his E3 opener, it shows that NoA is at least aware of what happened


being aware and giving two cents are two totally different things.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 24, 2016)

reiyu said:


> being aware and giving two cents are two totally different things.


He called for a moment of silence, so at least he gives two cents


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 24, 2016)

If a petition has to be started to memorialize someone in a game does it even mean anything at that point? Not like if you see her in game you're gonna be like, "Nintendo cares! <3<3<3" you're gonna be like, "The petition worked! They didn't care enough to put her in without a petition, but it worked!"


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2016)

Prans said:


> She's the singer who was recently murdered after a concert a couple of days ago.


That's fair - I personally never heard of her. She made a couple of covers, that's nice, I suppose, but she had no influence over the creative process. It would make more sense if whatever talent show shot her into stardom commemorated her because there's some relevance there, or at least association. I'm a fan of a bunch of things, should I be a character in those IP's too when I pass away? I have a problem with fans demanding some form of tribute from the artists for whatever reason, regardless of whether the subject was dear to the authors or not. While LoZ is considered a cultural property at this point, much like Star Wars, I feel that it's inappropriate and pushy.


----------



## Blue Lamb (Jun 24, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Once again, why do "celebrities" get the exception? If one of my family members died, would you give a shit? Probably not. They wouldn't report it on the news nor would I be asking devs left and right to add them in a game.
> 
> "My cousin loved Pokemon, so can you add her to Pokemon Sun/Moon?"
> 
> ...


Have your family members positively inspired as many people as a celebrity? Probably not so that's why we don't give a fuck about them if they die. But these people petitioning do care, but you can be an asshole about it if you want to.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 24, 2016)

Blue Lamb said:


> Have your family members positively inspired as many people as a celebrity? Probably not so that's why we don't give a fuck about them if they die. But these people petitioning do care, but you can be an asshole about it if you want to.


Christina was inspiring because...? You have the right to not give a fuck about my family, while I have the right not to give a fuck about Christina. Same logic.

Besides, the people here have spoken. Christina doesn't deserve to be in the a Zelda game.
If Christina is put into a Zelda game, I will also be expecting to see "KingBlank" as a character =)


KingBlank said:


> Hay gois, I wanna be in tha nxt zooda gam so plz soin my penzion http://tiny.cc/tgugcy


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 24, 2016)

Nintendo more or less already said no
feel free to continue signing useless petitions though ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 24, 2016)

Somebody should make a petition for a character to be called Hugh Jaynis.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh great, another one of these change.org things that never work, well then. They didn't do it for Robin Williams, ain't gonna happen


----------



## DesuIsSparta (Jun 24, 2016)

Unlike others in this thread, I'm not going to disrespect her nor attempt to undermine the tragedy. That said, these fans are ridiculous.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 24, 2016)

Who's disrespecting her?


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 24, 2016)

I'll be the first to jump on board and say petitions are a hilarious waste of time and effort, but this thread really shows a lot about how shit humanity has become.
She was a talented young woman who was a fan of the game, and she wasn't even the one to start these petitions. it was her fandom. Yet there are dozens of toxic posts belittling and insulting her like it's her fault her fans tried to do something nice as a tribute to her. You're actual human garbage if this was you. Get over yourselves.

Others insulting the fans, hey whatever floats your boat. Just another day on the internet for that one. I find it kind of cute in a futile sense that they'd try to do something like that. It's Nintendo, there's just no chance they'd do anything. The petition could have 10 million unique signatures and I doubt Nintendo would bat an eyelash. They've completely lost touch with their fanbase in general so a gesture like that would be literally impossible to see happen.

EDIT: Though honestly an NPC named "Grimmie" would probably fit in the game, thinking now.
EDIT EDIT: Btw I came into this thread not having a damn clue who this girl was.


----------



## Ray Koopa (Jun 24, 2016)

Insulting fans for doing such a petition is horrible. Please stop that.

Anyway; I hope Nintendo declines this. Or at least only allows it the US version, because, nobody here knows her much. There's no need to hype something like that into a game totally unrelated to that. I mean, there are enough of even more loyal Zelda fans dieing each month - why her? Because she was shot? Because she was the center of the media for a short while?
Do we also put in the names of the 50 dead people in the Orlando shootings then? Do we put in the names of the November 2015 paris attacks? Did we put in the names of the 9/11 victims in a game back then?

A game of a different universe is not about the crappy universe we live in. I don't want to see ours in there.


----------



## LaronX (Jun 24, 2016)

While I can see why people make this petition it is a bit pointless. Like a lot of people pointed out it is not a trend of Nintendo, Zelda games or is she someone outstanding for the Series. Robin Williams who named his daughter after Zelda should probably also not be in it even though I love all his work. It is not the place for it. Tbh with Williams I am expecting Square giving him a nod with him being Genie and Aladdin being in pretty much every KH game so far.

If any real life person should be in the game it should be Iwata. Not because of any Zelda related thing, but the work that man put in for Nintendo till the very end.


----------



## tomazzzi (Jun 24, 2016)

wtf is this stupid idea ??

Hey guys i want MJ in Zelda too !


----------



## Prans (Jun 24, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> That's fair - I personally never heard of her. She made a couple of covers, that's nice, I suppose, but she had no influence over the creative process. It would make more sense if whatever talent show shot her into stardom commemorated her because there's some relevance there, or at least association. I'm a fan of a bunch of things, should I be a character in those IP's too when I pass away? I have a problem with fans demanding some form of tribute from the artists for whatever reason, regardless of whether the subject was dear to the authors or not. While LoZ is considered a cultural property at this point, much like Star Wars, I feel that it's inappropriate and pushy.


The fans most likely started the petitions since they could somehow "relate" to the singer as a young gamer adult who also voiced her appreciation for the game. Although the most likely outcome is known (which I hope they are aware of, at least by now), they're somehow trying to get Nintendo to hear their fans out.


----------



## Veho (Jun 24, 2016)

tomazzzi said:


> Hey guys i want MJ in Zelda too !



Here you go.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 24, 2016)

Blue Lamb said:


> But these people petitioning do care.


Well, of course they do it's her fanbase who're trying to force this nonsense into the new Zelda game because she passed away but everyone else? Chances are hardly anyone knows who she is compared to the likes of Robin Williams.

Hell, if Nintendo were to give a stranger a cameo in the new Zelda game then make it a competition like they used to back in the early days.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 24, 2016)

I think Grimmie would be a great name for a villain... but... would it be okay to have a villain named after her?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 24, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> I think Grimmie would be a great name for a villain... but... would it be okay to have a villain named after her?


It would be very sexist and misogynist to have a female villain.

/feminist logic


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 24, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It would be very sexist and misogynist to have a female villain.
> 
> /feminist logic


ofc, theres nothing wrong in that pics




except they just shown us that moon is smaller than her boobs


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jun 24, 2016)

> Christina Grimmie


First thought: Who?

Having read through the thread, from what I can gather, this situation not only exemplifies the entitlement of 'online petition culture', but also demonstrates quite a severe level of Americentrism.

The whole notion of "you're being disrespectful if you don't like the petition" honestly makes sick. However, the arguments against the petition have been done to death in this thread so far, so I'll just say that I agree and think this is all very silly.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 24, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> ofc, theres nothing wrong in that pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, this still makes me wish Tecmo had included a cheatcode to show everything.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 24, 2016)

ehi beautiful people, until a moment ago i dont even know who she is and spent few secs on google i knew what happened to this poor artist, i just felt sorry and sad for her tragic event, but me as a Zelda fan i have to ask you guys, honestly and truly what did she archive dat we must accept her name in our favourite game of whole time?! 
i can understand if nintendo decides to put Iwata's or any other company's employers who contributed significant zelda franchise's growth, but imo i dont accept and see any sort of commemorative thing of any outsiders into my favourite zelda game.

she really doesn't deserve it and nintendo will never ever do this kind of dumb/joke event into one of their BIGGEST game. i'll refuse to buy this game if this sh!t is actually gonna happen.


----------



## Arithmatics (Jun 25, 2016)

Xiphiidae said:


> -snip-
> The whole notion of "you're being disrespectful if you don't like the petition" honestly makes sick. However, the arguments against the petition have been done to death in this thread so far, so I'll just say that I agree and think this is all very silly.



it's funny how everyone wants their own rights yet, will, at any given chance, try to force others to use their rights eventhough it's theirs to use.

OT though reading through this thread really shows a divided lot leaning towards complete disagreement yet not understanding the core fact-of-the-matter that is the domino effect for precedent.


----------



## 03bgood (Jun 25, 2016)

They should pay tribute to Micheal Jackson in the newly annouced Sonic game since he worked on Sonic 3.


----------



## anhminh (Jun 25, 2016)

How could you put some character in the game if the one they based from doesn't have any character?

It would be pretty kekworthy if Nintendo actually make a character with the idol name and then let her die immediately by an arrow during the story.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 25, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> change.org...yep it's totally going to work!



yeah reminds me of the petition i created to force congress to block Donald Trumps nomination that racist Prick


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 25, 2016)

A simple solution to those that still in favor of the petition... make a Zelda clone game, and have one of the character named Christina Grimmie.  Reasons?  Zelda clone games are nothing new.  Also, some people did make games over the deceased, for example "That Dragon, Cancer" or Kanye West's game.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jun 25, 2016)

If they are petitioning for virtual characters to be renamed to Christina, why not petition for the people in Orlando that were massacred. 49 dead > 1 dead

Here is my C++ code showing my level of "shits given":

```
bool giveAfuck;
int main(){
if(49 > 1)
   giveAfuck = false;
else
  giveAfuck = true;

std::cout << "SuzieJoeBob gives a fuck: " << giveAfuck << sd::endl;

return 0;
}
```


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 25, 2016)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> If they are petitioning for virtual characters to be renamed to Christina, why not petition for the people in Orlando that were massacred. 49 dead > 1 dead
> 
> Here is my C++ code showing my level of "shits given":
> 
> ...


Your code is not optimized and it makes me cry.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jun 25, 2016)

Nintendo will never listen, they're just a bunch of self centered ass-holes, who just want your money.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jun 25, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I would have no problems if the dev of a game named a character after their newsagent's dead goldfish that they won at a fairground. Petitions started outside a work to have basically a rando that happened to also be a fan added to a work seems so utterly pointless and laughable from where I sit. The hold a contest and get your name in thing from the SNES game seems a more valid thing to do.
> Equally I would have no problems with Nintendo ultimately doing it, I would just hope the motives are pure cynically driven marketing.
> 
> Had to quote that out of context.



I agree...I'm a fan and hope to god I save the world and get my name in the next Zelda/Link game.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dr.Hacknik said:


> Nintendo will never listen, they're just a bunch of self centered ass-holes, who just want your money.




Why should they?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If you guys want this to work, you better send in a team who specialize in "Inception".  Go ahead, work up another petition to have the government start on that project.  And then get another petition to have it funded from the poor ONLY.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 25, 2016)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Nintendo will never listen, they're just a bunch of self centered ass-holes, who just want your money.


Because it's self centered to not put in something only thousands will get, even though there are millions who probably won't understand. Look at how many of us in the thread didn't know who she was. Now consider how big the Zelda fan base is. The people who are shitting on Nintendo for not doing this are the assholes.


tony_2018 said:


> agree...I'm a fan and hope to god I save the world and get my name in the next Zelda/Link game.


I would actually love to see a character named Tony (or another common modern name) in a fantasy game as an easter egg.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jun 25, 2016)

I support the petition entirely! But, i don't think it's gonna get very far.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jun 25, 2016)

get fuct. she wanst anyone special. Lets see some of our killed soldiers names in some games.


----------



## Smiths (Jun 25, 2016)

oh shut up fan petitions.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 25, 2016)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> If they are petitioning for virtual characters to be renamed to Christina, why not petition for the people in Orlando that were massacred. 49 dead > 1 dead
> 
> Here is my C++ code showing my level of "shits given":
> 
> ...


you wrote it wrong, it's std::endl;
not sd::endl;


----------



## 03bgood (Jun 26, 2016)

xdarkx said:


> A simple solution to those that still in favor of the petition... make a Zelda clone game, and have one of the character named Christina Grimmie.  Reasons?  Zelda clone games are nothing new.  Also, some people did make games over the deceased, for example "That Dragon, Cancer" or Kanye West's game.


I'd love to see a Zelda clone with a futuristic sci-fi environment, instead of a medieval fantasy one. I know StarTropics was the closest thing we got to a sci-fi Zelda-like game, but it played different than Zelda, other than the dungeon exploration gameplay.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 26, 2016)

03bgood said:


> I'd love to see a Zelda clone with a futuristic sci-fi environment, instead of a medieval fantasy one. I know StarTropics was the closest thing we got to a sci-fi Zelda-like game, but it played different than Zelda, other than the dungeon exploration gameplay.


I wanna see the original concept of the first Zelda come to fruition, where it was like time traveling through various ages


----------



## tony_2018 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yeah thats right, change about 49 people who died in Orlando.  Go ahead start a petition for them to be added to a game.  FULL NAME RECOGNIZED.


----------



## Shining Greninja (Jun 26, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> The fans should go get bent, who the hell was Christina Grimme, what has she achieved beyond being a fan and why should we commemorate her in any way? God, I hate these worthless petitions.


This sentence is something I agree with.  My friend died and he was a nintendo fan so let's make him a character too!


----------



## Apache Thunder (Jun 26, 2016)

Meh, I'm indifferent to this. If they do add her. Cool. If not, meh.

Given that this game is going to be super open world with perhaps a lot of NPCs that aren't important in the storyline to fill the vast regions and I can see room for them to insert an NPC with her name somewhere and not have it jut out too much. If this was a game that followed the mold of Skyward Sword or Ocarina of Time, the limited pool of NPCs would make an idea like this not work out. It would stick out and not fit in with the game style. But Breath of the Wild is going to be really big so I can see room for them to do this.

Realistically though...Not going to happen. I just don't see Nintendo doing that. The best you can possibly hope for is perhaps an easter egg tucked away deep in the game somewhere. Maybe they'd be willing to put her name on a tombstone in Kakeriko Graveyard assuming such a location will exist in this game. But full on NPC. Not sure about that.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow great petition I rate stopthisbullshit/10


----------



## 03bgood (Jun 26, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I wanna see the original concept of the first Zelda come to fruition, where it was like time traveling through various ages


That sounds too similar to Sonic Generations.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 26, 2016)

03bgood said:


> That sounds too similar to Sonic Generations.


No I mean like "medieval but then Link goes to future to fight Ganon"


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 26, 2016)

Why not immortalize Satoru Iwata?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 27, 2016)

DarthDub said:


> Why not immortalize Satoru Iwata?


Because he wasn't a pretty white girl who was shot after her concert.


----------



## Shining Greninja (Jun 27, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Because he wasn't a pretty white girl who was shot after her concert.


Iwata was the president of nintendo, Christina was a girl that not many people knew of until after Orlando shooting.  If anyone deserves to be in the next Zelda game, it's for sure iwata


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 27, 2016)

Shining Greninja said:


> Iwata was the president of nintendo, Christina was a girl that not many people knew of until after Orlando shooting.  If anyone deserves to be in the next Zelda game, it's for sure iwata


I 100% agree, somebody relevant to Nintendo/Zelda should be in the game. I'd like to see a lost looking NPC named Satoru/Iwata tell us he's from a distant land.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 27, 2016)

I would think Pokemon would be a good series to immortalize Iwata.  He had a big hand in bringing the series west, and it was thanks to his expert programming skills that Gold/Silver was able to include the Kanto region.


----------



## CHICAGO-lollie (Jun 27, 2016)

XDel said:


> From what I read, this is a touch of what the recently proposed "Democratic Socialism" would be like, except in that scenario, Nintendo would be forced to do what ever "the people" say.
> 
> [big snip, due to quote size]


Dude. I'm sorry, but literally zero of what you have said here is relevant. This has nothing to do with democratic socialism, or neo-Marxists, or sexual orientation or gender identity, or even generating hype for the sake of discussion.

A singer was shot dead. It just so happened that she was a big fan of the Zelda series. Her fans are looking for some way to celebrate her life, for some form of validation or acknowledgement. They're grieving, the petition manifested as a result of that grief.

I personally don't believe the petition will have any affect on the new Zelda game, but I also believe that it would be a very easy and simple gesture for Nintendo. Like really, to make it happen: Nintendo of America's localization team could look at Zelda's town NPCs — there's nearly always one or two entertainer NPCs in an RPG, whether it be a bard or a dancer or whatever. Maybe there's a singer NPC in there somewhere. NoA's localization team could look at one of these NPCs and say, "Let's call this one Grimmie." And that's it, acknowledgement made, validation given. Anyone who wasn't previously aware of the singer wouldn't even question it, while those in-the-know would appreciate it.

It likely _won't_ happen. In the grand scheme of things, it wouldn't really matter. But it's really not that big of a deal, either.


----------



## TecXero (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm not sure who she is. It's sad when people die, but it's unrealistic to expect a large company to respond to something like that. Sure, they might, but I'd say that's a rare exception rather than a rule. That and it's generally done for people that have a bit more significance to the franchise or developers.

This is Nintendo, that company doesn't give a fuck. I doubt Robin Williams will make it into the game in any form and he did some marketing work for them. Maybe the localization team might sneak something in.

At most, this is probably just putting some PR guys in awkward positions.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 27, 2016)

they're only asking to have a character named after her.
how big a deal could it possibly be to rename a shopkeeper Christina. 
Or to have some Inn visitor book saying 'Longtime fan, had a good time. -Robin'

those arent creative decisions.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jun 27, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> they're only asking to have a character named after her.
> how big a deal could it possibly be to rename a shopkeeper Christina.
> Or to have some Inn visitor book saying 'Longtime fan, had a good time. -Robin'


This had been mentioned earlier, but it's because there have been countless Zelda fans who have passed away, famous and not famous, and if they choose to include a reference to Person A, then people will go on and on about why they didn't include Person B, or Person C.

Don't underestimate how entitled some people can be. I feel as though the best and most diplomatic decision Nintendo can make is to not include references to anyone.


----------



## barronwaffles (Jun 27, 2016)

I want Hitler in a Zelda game, I'm sure he would have been a fan.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 27, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> they're only asking to have a character named after her.
> how big a deal could it possibly be to rename a shopkeeper Christina.
> Or to have some Inn visitor book saying 'Longtime fan, had a good time. -Robin'
> 
> those arent creative decisions.


Because she's done nothing to deserve to be in the game? They didn't do anything for Robin Williams even though they could easily name a random NPC Robin. There are tons of people who are probably bigger fans of the series than Christina Grimmie was, but they're not going to be mentioned, are they?


barronwaffles said:


> I want Hitler in a Zelda game, I'm sure he would have been a fan.


Only if the game releases on April 20.


----------



## XDel (Jun 27, 2016)

http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/2907/


Remember when video games were just video games? Well kids these days, they got to rub their feces on everything and soil it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



barronwaffles said:


> I want Hitler in a Zelda game, I'm sure he would have been a fan.




Yes, I agree, Nintendo is distorting history by not making mention of Hitler's positive role in the founding of Mushroom kingdom.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jun 27, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I 100% agree, somebody relevant to Nintendo/Zelda should be in the game. I'd like to see a lost looking NPC named Satoru/Iwata tell us he's from a distant land.


How about implementing Konami Code to swap Link with Iwata dressed as Link. I would buy the game just for that.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 27, 2016)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> How about implementing Konami Code to swap Link with Iwata dressed as Link. I would buy the game just for that.


And your weapons would all be different coloured Wiimotes and the shields would be Wii U gamepads


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 27, 2016)

While it is very sad she died, I do not see her being famous to warrant her addition to a game by itself. Yes, she was a huge fan, but not specially so. Her famousness was achieved completely separate from video games, and she never did anything to achieve any level of notoriety within the zelda community. She was a huge fan. This was well known by her fans. And only her fans. Which is why people are salty about it. What makes her so special of a zelda fan, beyond her famousness for an unrelated talent?

Robin Williams named his daughter after zelda and he was immensely loved and known around the world. This person, though sad she died, has no sort of connection nor near the notoriety. It's sweet of her fans to want to make her remembered. I can understand and appreciate this desire. But it seems to be less a celebration of how zelda influenced her life, so much as a way to satisfy fans by giving the deceased one of her probable desires.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 27, 2016)

Xiphiidae said:


> This had been mentioned earlier, but it's because there have been countless Zelda fans who have passed away, famous and not famous, and if they choose to include a reference to Person A, then people will go on and on about why they didn't include Person B, or Person C.
> 
> Don't underestimate how entitled some people can be. I feel as though the best and most diplomatic decision Nintendo can make is to not include references to anyone.





RedBlueGreen said:


> Because she's done nothing to deserve to be in the game? They didn't do anything for Robin Williams even though they could easily name a random NPC Robin. There are tons of people who are probably bigger fans of the series than Christina Grimmie was, but they're not going to be mentioned, are they?
> 
> Only if the game releases on April 20.



both were somewhat famous, both did a lot to promote the series to a wider audience (cause williams sure as hell wasn't encouraging the usual target audience). she was supposed to come to nintendos e3 for a reason, she might even have become the next robin williams. not her fault she died before she could do more. 
it hurts no one and no, it doesn't mean they have to do it for everyone afterwards, even if people started to complain. and even if it meant that, again, there's a million places to do something like this without it affecting anything. they could literally spend the 100 bucks it takes for some intern to check through a list of potential applicants for a tiny mention every 5 years when a new game gets released.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



osaka35 said:


> While it is very sad she died, I do not see her being famous to warrant her addition to a game by itself. Yes, she was a huge fan, but not specially so. Her famousness was achieved completely separate from video games, and she never did anything to achieve any level of notoriety within the zelda community. She was a huge fan. This was well known by her fans. And only her fans. Which is why people are salty about it. What makes her so special of a zelda fan, beyond her famousness for an unrelated talent?
> 
> Robin Williams named his daughter after zelda and he was immensely loved and known around the world. This person, though sad she died, has no sort of connection nor near the notoriety. It's sweet of her fans to want to make her remembered. I can understand and appreciate this desire. But it seems to be less a celebration of how zelda influenced her life, so much as a way to satisfy fans by giving the deceased one of her probable desires.



her famousness kinda started out with her covering zelda songs on youtube though.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 28, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> her famousness kinda started out with her covering zelda songs on youtube though.


 isnt that something anyone could do ?


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 28, 2016)

It's their game, if they felt like they should then they would. You don't tell other people what to dedicate their work to, that's not why you dedicate things to people. Dead or alive. The very notion that this even exists is kinda rude, and it doesn't even seem like this is for that girl, but for her fans instead. I doubt she would care, she's dead. Not to mention that her fans are setting up the developers for failure since this request is stupid by design. If they refuse they'll seem like dicks. Dedication comes from the heart, not a bunch of people clicking a fucking check-box that says they should do something.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 28, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> both were somewhat famous, both did a lot to promote the series to a wider audience (cause williams sure as hell wasn't encouraging the usual target audience). she was supposed to come to nintendos e3 for a reason, she might even have become the next robin williams. not her fault she died before she could do more.
> it hurts no one and no, it doesn't mean they have to do it for everyone afterwards, even if people started to complain. and even if it meant that, again, there's a million places to do something like this without it affecting anything. they could literally spend the 100 bucks it takes for some intern to check through a list of potential applicants for a tiny mention every 5 years when a new game gets released.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


I think you're overestimating how famous she was. The way you worded it you it sounds like you're saying she was as famous and influential as Robin Williams. I'm not a fan of him but there's no way she was on the same level.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 28, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> both were somewhat famous, both did a lot to promote the series to a wider audience (cause williams sure as hell wasn't encouraging the usual target audience). she was supposed to come to nintendos e3 for a reason, she might even have become the next robin williams. not her fault she died before she could do more.
> it hurts no one and no, it doesn't mean they have to do it for everyone afterwards, even if people started to complain. and even if it meant that, again, there's a million places to do something like this without it affecting anything. they could literally spend the 100 bucks it takes for some intern to check through a list of potential applicants for a tiny mention every 5 years when a new game gets released.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> her famousness kinda started out with her covering zelda songs on youtube though.



Do you think Iwata will be mentioned in the new zelda game? Or pokemon game? or kirby game?

It may not harm anyone, but in order to make everyone feel welcome, it is important that not every game become a "these people liked zelda a lot, you might have heard of them, and they died before this game came out". There is no need to thank every fan every time a game comes out, especially by name. "thanks for playing!" is usually good enough for that sentiment.

"but just this one time" is called special pleading. Yes, but WHY just this one time? The emotional needs of the fans are not the same as everyone else. It does not add to the zelda experience. It doesn't add anything to the game other than getting a smile from those extremely small fraction of fans who will know who in the world she is.

As we all know, Nintendo game creators do name characters after people they like (or as a way to hold back on paying owed rent ). Higher ups in development have needed a name, and used a name of someone they knew in real life. For us, it is a personal touch, a neat fact. For those creating the game, it is a passing of sentiment, imprinting on the game. They put a lot of themselves into these games. To ask them to add something which a small fraction of fans find personal, which they themselves will almost certainly have absolutely zero knowledge of, feels antithetical to how they develop games. It feels insulting, in a way, to demand they add her name. Sure, inform them of the fan, try and let them know how much she loved zelda, share her story, whatever. But to demand they add her name? It smacks of pretentiousness and self-absorption.


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 28, 2016)

When people die, it's usually considered a bad thing. Whether you think this person had talent or not isn't really the point. I have no idea who she was, but, for some people, she was obviously important and they thought she was talented.

I don't think she should be included in the game... the best way to remember the dead and pay tribute to them is for YOU to remember them and what they brought to you and others as a person. You don't need a video game cameo to confirm somebodies existence, they already did exist.

As for people bringing up Iwata, the much maligned Star Fox Zero has a touching tribute.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 28, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Do you think Iwata will be mentioned in the new zelda game? Or pokemon game? or kirby game?
> 
> It may not harm anyone, but in order to make everyone feel welcome, it is important that not every game become a "these people liked zelda a lot, you might have heard of them, and they died before this game came out". There is no need to thank every fan every time a game comes out, especially by name. "thanks for playing!" is usually good enough for that sentiment.
> 
> ...


At the very least I hope he gets a mention in the credits of the games. I'm a huge fan of his idea to make the consoles unique and focus on fun games rather than hardware (even if a lot of people disagree). Pretty sure it was a rhetorical question to illustrate how ridiculous the petition is, but whatever.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 28, 2016)

Baphomet said:


> As for people bringing up Iwata, the much maligned Star Fox Zero has a touching tribute.





RedBlueGreen said:


> Pretty sure it was a rhetorical question to illustrate how ridiculous the petition is, but whatever.



To point out that Iwata might have one in the zelda game, and he was nintendo's beloved president. And also to reinforce the idea that they add what is personal to them. It is a balance, creating something extremely personal as well as extremely accessible. To ask them to add a tribute of someone that they themselves have no connection with, or probably any knowledge, is extremely odd. No matter how understandable and compassionate the idea may be.

I am happy about the touching tribute in star fox zero. Tributes should be sincere and come from a place of appreciation and love. I'm not sure how complying with a petition would do that.


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 28, 2016)

Being a fan doesnt mean you will be added in the game.
Tons of Pokemon Fans died and never got their name added. And petitions don't mean shit. Signatures on a paper isnt anything to Nintendo. It's like saying having 110K sigs to add Shrek as DLC to smash will guarantee him a spot. It won't.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 28, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Being a fan doesnt mean you will be added in the game.
> Tons of Pokemon Fans died and never got their name added. And petitions don't mean shit. Signatures on a paper isnt anything to Nintendo. It's like saying having 110K sigs to add Shrek as DLC to smash will guarantee him a spot. It won't.


Hey, I'm still hoping for shrek. 

Shrek is love.
Shrek is life.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 28, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Hey, I'm still hoping for shrek.
> 
> Shrek is love.
> Shrek is life.





MsMidnight said:


> Being a fan doesnt mean you will be added in the game.
> Tons of Pokemon Fans died and never got their name added. And petitions don't mean shit. Signatures on a paper isnt anything to Nintendo. It's like saying having 110K sigs to add Shrek as DLC to smash will guarantee him a spot. It won't.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 28, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> Being a fan doesnt mean you will be added in the game.
> Tons of Pokemon Fans died and never got their name added. And petitions don't mean shit. Signatures on a paper isnt anything to Nintendo. It's like saying having 110K sigs to add Shrek as DLC to smash will guarantee him a spot. It won't.


lmao it's not even paper. It's just binary!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 28, 2016)

barronwaffles said:


> I want Hitler in a Zelda game, I'm sure he would have been a fan.


I'm sure Dr. António Oliveira de Salazar would have been a Zelda fan too and heck, where's his place on the new Zelda game?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Baphomet said:


> As for people bringing up Iwata, the much maligned Star Fox Zero has a touching tribute.


That's line an anime fan going to a prom night.


----------



## Fatih120 (Jun 29, 2016)

Why do we put some unknown person into the game?

We need to put in Robin Williams. Remember him?

People wanted his name to be in as the King or something, because his daughter's name is Zelda.

We need Nintendo to do that. Sorry if it's been already said.


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 29, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That's like an anime fan going to a prom night.


I liked the game and when you read it.... it's really nicely done.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 30, 2016)

Baphomet said:


> I liked the game and when you read it.... it's really nicely done.


Read it? I thought it was a game.


----------



## Baphomet (Jun 30, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Read it? I thought it was a game.


You play the game, yes.
The tribute is written in the credits.

Before trying to correct me, make sure I didn't actually politely correct the quote I was responding to in the first place.


----------



## mimi-dono (Jul 1, 2016)

WiiU said:


> Yep lucky guy, although if i won a competiton that said my name would appear in the next Zelda game and it ended up in that room that hardly anyone knows about I'd feel pretty annoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember this room! But i was more interested in the money than searching who the hell is Chris Houlihan


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 1, 2016)

hahaha yes i'm fucking rich! wait who the fuck is this guy?!


----------



## mimi-dono (Jul 1, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> hahaha yes i'm fucking rich! wait who the fuck is this guy?!


Exactly my thought at that moment! But i added a "who care?! I'm fucking rich!"


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 1, 2016)

i'm amazed any1 actually even found this room back than with NO internet, NO google, no guides and some of the methods for finding the damn thing are insane. like making a bomb blow you off the screen if you stand in the exact right spot than running back to the cave. who the fuck would think to do that?!


----------



## mimi-dono (Jul 1, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> i'm amazed any1 actually even found this room back than with NO internet, NO google, no guides and some of the methods for finding the damn thing are insane. like making a bomb blow you off the screen if you stand in the exact right spot than running back to the cave. who the fuck would think to do that?!


I had done it and i'm not INSANE!
I was just bored! And how i was supposed to know that i'll discover a cave?!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 1, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> i'm amazed any1 actually even found this room back than with NO internet, NO google, no guides and some of the methods for finding the damn thing are insane. like making a bomb blow you off the screen if you stand in the exact right spot than running back to the cave. who the fuck would think to do that?!



Depends, learn some of the basic ideas for finding this sort of thing (and they were well known but the SNES era), maybe have an action replay at your disposal, emulators came a bit later in history for the SNES but there were if not emulators then debug capable consoles already out there to also learn on, and people also knew a fair bit about the hardware. With that in place you can narrow it down from try random things forever to try specific things and look for specific points to try it 
"and then run back to the cave" is nothing major either -- have you never had a game glitch out on you and then you just try to get to a new room/level, same deal here really. Such a thing also has a habit of leading to things like world 0-0 in a lot of games

Do not get me wrong it probably took some people with very good memories and a keen sense a logic a fair bit of time to figure a lot of this stuff out, however it probably was not brute force standing there, planting a bomb, throwing a boomerang, firing a bow, using a lantern.... moving one step to the right and repeating... and leaving the screen to regenerate rocks.... and waiting for enemies to be in the exact right point... and waiting for the enemies to be in the right point with the right broken rock pattern....


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 1, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> i'm amazed any1 actually even found this room back than with NO internet, NO google, no guides and some of the methods for finding the damn thing are insane. like making a bomb blow you off the screen if you stand in the exact right spot than running back to the cave. who the fuck would think to do that?!


secrets were a lot more interesting in a pre-internet world.  And guide-books were a thing.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 4, 2016)

Elyse and Lawrence deserve to be in the new Zelda game and I have vedeo preuf!


----------

